# 10 человек смотрели/смотрело матч.



## That's my name

Which sentence is correct and why? 
10 миллионов человек *смотрели* матч.
10 миллионов человек *смотрело* матч.


----------



## Vadim K

Both options are possible and correct


----------



## Ruukr

That's my name said:


> Which sentence is correct and why?
> 10 миллионов человек *смотрели* матч.
> 10 миллионов человек *смотрело* матч.


 Correct is 
10 миллионов человек *смотрели* матч. 
For checking you can use - 10 миллионов это они. Они смотрели. 
But not Оно смотрело.


----------



## That's my name

Ruukr said:


> Correct is
> 10 миллионов человек *смотрели* матч.
> For checking you can use - 10 миллионов это они. Они смотрели.
> But not Оно смотрело.


Oh, ok, great explanation 😁 спасибо! So, basically, anything more than one is considered plural and goes with -ли? 
Один человек смотрел
Два человека смотрели
Три человека смотрели
...


----------



## GCRaistlin

That's my name said:


> So, basically, anything more than one is considered plural and goes with -ли?


It's not that simple: Сказуемое при подлежащем – количественно-именном сочетании (счетном обороте)


----------



## Ruukr

That's my name said:


> Oh, ok, great explanation 😁 спасибо! So, basically, anything more than one is considered plural and goes with -ли?
> Один человек смотрел
> Два человека смотрели
> Три человека смотрели
> ...


 Да. ( Yes  )
All what is m. or f. gender (people, dogs, frogs etc) should be as you said. 
But single neuter gender  - привидени*е* (ghost) это ОНО. And then - Приведени*е* смотрел*о*. 
But plural neuter gender has the same rule - Привидени*я *смотрел*и.*


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> It's not that simple. Сказуемое при подлежащем, имеющем в своем составе собирательное существительное


Если их много, то в любом случае (какое существительное не имеет значения) будет окончание для множественного числа прошедшего времени - *и.* 
- они что делали?  смотрели !


----------



## That's my name

Thanks everyone for your help, it's a lot clearer now 😁.
The main problem was croatian rules interfering with russian.


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> Correct is
> 10 миллионов человек *смотрели* матч.
> For checking you can use - 10 миллионов это они. Они смотрели.
> But not Оно смотрело.


I'm afraid this is completely misleading, see the link above.



That's my name said:


> Oh, ok, great explanation 😁 спасибо! So, basically, anything more than one is considered plural and goes with -ли?
> Один человек смотрел
> Два человека смотрели
> Три человека смотрели


No, both options are correct, but differ in semantic stress. Neuter Single is used when people are considered as a unit. Plural is used when members of the unit are considered "personally".


----------



## Ruukr

Дорогие GCRaistlin and Maroseika, of course both expressions are sounded correctly for my ears, and right. But I gave to him one universal cliche - he can use this all the time in right way.
Никто никогда ни в разговоре, ни на письме (если только не пишут диссертацию) не занимается лингвистическим анализом (σημαντικός), а изучающим на первом этапе всегда нужно дать правильное клише, а дальше, со временем, он и сам разберётся.
(and every one knows, that rules are changed in dependance with some professors, who was writing his dissertation. )
(thanks for link  ).


----------



## That's my name

Ruukr said:


> Дорогие GCRaistlin and Maroseika, of course both expressions are sounded correctly for my ears, and right. But I gave to him one universal cliche - he can use this all the time in right way.
> Никто никогда ни в разговоре, ни на письме (если только не пишут диссертацию) не занимается лингвистическим анализом (σημαντικός), а изучающим на первом этапе всегда нужно дать правильное клише, а дальше, со временем, он и сам разберётся.
> (and every one knows, that rules are changed in dependance with some professors, who was writing his dissertation. )
> (thanks for link  ).



Have to agree on this one, your answer, the simple one, cleared my doubts caused by croatian-russian language interference, yet the other answer, with the link showing all possible situations in which singular and plural forms can be used helped me then to understand better the matter. 
For someone that has just started learning a language it's better to start with simple explanations. If I hadn't been studying russian for a few years now, it would have been almost impossible to understand the rules in the link.


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> Дорогие GCRaistlin and Maroseika, of course both expressions are sounded correctly for my ears, and right. But I gave to him one universal cliche - he can use this all the time in right way.
> Никто никогда ни в разговоре, ни на письме (если только не пишут диссертацию) не занимается лингвистическим анализом (σημαντικός), а изучающим на первом этапе всегда нужно дать правильное клише, а дальше, со временем, он и сам разберётся.
> (and every one knows, that rules are changed in dependance with some professors, who was writing his dissertation. )
> (thanks for link  ).


In our forum we try providing as full and precise answer as we only can, and of course this exact question is not about dissertations and linguistic analysis, it's just about natural and unnatural way of speaking Russian.
In particlar, I'd say:

_На концерт пришло 9565 человек_. (semantic stress on exact number, people are considered as a unit of spectators).
But:
_На матч пришли 10 тысяч болельщиков, и ни один не ушел разочарованным_ (fans are considered as individuals - ни один не ушел...).

Also cf.:
З_а вчерашний день в роте было убито пять солдат и ранено восемь.
В комнату вошли пять (пятеро) солдат.
При нападении бандитов восемь человек были ранены._

In the last sentence are view of fans as individuals is shown by the attachment, but I added it just for clarity. In fact it can be only presumed, and in this case it is understood exctly from the form of the verb, and that is why this rule is so important for the natural speech. Of course, the majority of natives follow it subconsciously and are guided just with their feeling of language.


----------



## Ruukr

Maroseika said:


> In particlar, I'd say:
> _На концерт пришло 9565 человек_. (semantic stress on exact number, people are considered as a unit of spectators).
> But:
> _На матч пришли 10 тысяч болельщиков, и ни один не ушел разочарованным_ (fans are considered as individuals - ни один не ушел...).
> 
> ...the attachment ... I added it just for clarity. In fact it can be only presumed, and in this case it is understood exctly from the form of the verb, and* that is why this rule is so important for the natural speech.* Of course, the majority of natives follow it subconsciously and are guided just with their feeling of language.


This difference tells me (as russian speaking) nothing, actually, and this rule i hear first time in my life (and it is not included even at school programm, as I know. )
ps: but I do not incline the existence of this rule - for university (or phd, or for foreign students to perplex them more  ).


----------



## Maroseika

I'm not a linguist, but as a Russian speaker I feel difference.

These earlier threads may help too:
*жили/жило двое человек
Пятеро человек пришли/пришло
Пришло два сообщения*


----------



## Ruukr

Ну хорошо, а как тогда Вы объясните, что здесь Вы пишите:


Maroseika said:


> that is why this rule is so important for the natural speech.


А здесь Вы пишите (по Вашей же ссылке), что:


Maroseika said:


> Of course, this distinction is rather subtle and is often neglected in the live speech.


 

ps: поэтому я до сих пор и уверен в том, что привязка к родам и числам более правильная, если вообще для устной речи чуть ли не единственная.


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe because natural speech is often neglected?


----------



## Ruukr

but live speech!..


----------

